# DC suspends most metro trains



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Washington D.C. Suspends Most of Its Metro Trains Over Safety Issue - Fire Engineering: Firefighter Training and Fire Service News, Rescue


Washington D.C. Suspends Most of Its Metro Trains Over Safety Issue - Fire Engineering: Firefighter Training and Fire Service News, Rescue - Technical Rescue Washington's regional Metro system abruptly pulled more than half its fleet of trains from service early Monday morning over a lingering...




www.fireengineering.com


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Seems like perpetual problems with commuter lines


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Huh?
"NTSB Chair Jennifer Homendy told reporters Monday that a design flaw had been identified which caused the trains’ wheels to spread too wide on the axles, allowing the carriage to slip off the tracks. "

Why are not the axles and wheels a one piece casting, a method developed 100 years ago?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Huh?
> "NTSB Chair Jennifer Homendy told reporters Monday that a design flaw had been identified which caused the trains’ wheels to spread too wide on the axles, allowing the carriage to slip off the tracks. "
> 
> Why are not the axles and wheels a one piece casting, a method developed 100 years ago?


It's probably cheaper this way. Remember, cost determines everything, even safety!


----------

